# Fox Ear Help - Hair clips!



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Feb 14, 2012)

I made a set of brown fox ears for myself. The thing is, hot-gluing the ears to hair clips only works for a day or two, and using super-glue made for furs and crafts and stuffs works for about a week. Does anyone have a more efficient way of attaching the ears to clips? That would be awesome if someone did!


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 14, 2012)

Sew 'em to the clips.


----------



## Teal (Feb 14, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Sew 'em to the clips.


 This, and maybe try E6000.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Feb 15, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Sew 'em to the clips.



Gonna sound stupid, but how? They're just the generic hair clips you can buy at Wal-Mart. I've thought about it, but I....don't know how oTL. *fails so epically*


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 15, 2012)

MattsyKuntheKitsune said:


> Gonna sound stupid, but how? They're just the generic hair clips you can buy at Wal-Mart. I've thought about it, but I....don't know how oTL. *fails so epically*


Sew into the ear fabric, then run the thread around an anchorable point on the clips, continue sewing until its on there good and solid.


----------



## Dreamerwolf (Feb 15, 2012)

I attach a piece of button hole elastic to the base of the ear and run the clips through the holes. No sewing or glue directly to the clips needed.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Feb 27, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> This, and maybe try E6000.



Okay. I bought some E6000. Even the girl at Michaels said it was good, so Imma give this a try


----------

